# How old



## Layla

When did you tell your kids that there is no father christmas, easter bunny and tooth fairey?

Charlie and Ethan still belive in them :lol: 

Charlie is 8 and ethan is 7

xx


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

Hmm not got to that stage with DD only being two but I like to think I'll tell her that he cant come when you reach a certain age cos of the new babies, that way they dont ruin it for siblings. Other then that they kind of figure it out, I Know I did.

But I gues before they start Seniors/high school so 9/10 I suppose


----------



## ablaze

i found out 4m my rotten sister wen i was 7 tht santa wasnt real i was devastated!!! i believed in the tooth fairy till about 11!!9i used 2 build fairy houses in the garden :oops: ) but my wee bro is 10 n he dont believe whereas my sis who is 9 does so i guess it depends really lol sorry tht prob nvr helped u 1 bit!!! :roll:


----------



## Tam

Oh blimey, I wouldn't tell them until they come to me and ask because they have heard someone say, there is no way I would take that magic away from them.....jade is 8 and she loves the thought of father Christmas and gets so excited, I wouldn't have it any other way, it does not last long their innocence, so don't be in any hurry to ruin it! It is magic when you are a kid and have all these things to believe in! x


----------



## stephlw25

I agree with Tam!

My sister is 11 and we know she doesnt believe in him (mainly because she cant keep a straight face when talking about "father xmas!!) but she pretends to mum and dad that she does still believe in him !!! :lol: 

Some boy at school told me that he wasnt real and i didnt belive him at first, so i said "yes he is real because ive heard him...na na na na na" and he said "nope its your mum and dad" .........was heartbroken !!!! :rofl:


----------



## hypnorm

i think its all about the spirit of christmas and father christmas is a part of that so he may not be a real person, but he is a part of the magic.
I dont ever remeber being told there wasnt a father christmas etc,
i figured out the tooth fairy etc.


----------



## Layla

oo i didnt mean i wanted to ruin it!

I love it that they still belive, i want them to stay kids for as long as possible, i was meaning how long could i get away with it for lol.

11 is fine :)

xx


----------



## Dionne

:cry: what? sants is a fake????????

i have never been told and my dad still would not admit it if i asked him now, the way i did realise though was just by me saying to my mum 
"what have you got me for xmas, dont worry i wont tell carl(little brother) there is no santa and she just agreed with me."

but no ild never sit down and tell them

i never believed in the tooth fairy though :lol: 

but im not even trying to be funny... i honestly swear i believe in father christmas. flying raindeers the lot :D


----------



## Dionne

i think its out of order though that santa gets all the thanks from the kiddies :lol: 
but still now when i open my presents from my mum i say
"wow mum look what i got" :oops:


----------



## Jase

i say let them figure it out, they grow up to fast anyway


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

dont lie santa isnt fake my mum says that but i dont believe her how do all my preants get here and who drinks the Brandy and eat the food i leave out :lol:


----------



## TracyM

I still believe in Santa. I stay up every year to see if I can see the reindeer flying - I swear one year I will. Watching Santa Claus the movie 3 times on Xmas Eve every year helps :oops:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

i was 9


----------

